# Ohio wild boars.



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well did anyone see any of these elusive pigs that the ODNR wants shot while they were out deer hunting?


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

No, and I did talk to a guy at the check station. He said he hasn't heard about a wild pig in years. This was in Pike County.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I did, but they were in a pen and i dont think the farmer would have been to happy with me


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I saw a huge one when hiking in the smoky mountains many years ago. Thing was all fanged out. I'm glad it didn't decide it wanted me for dinner.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I was pretty excited after reading the ODNR site about them and realized they were in the county I hunt in. Thought I was gonna butcher a hog and a deer this year, but didn't see any nor did any one else I've talked too.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

A couple of young men killed one west of Celina. E-Mail said it weighed 250 but didn't look like it was that big from the pictures I saw. 

Another group killed what I thought was a type of stag close to Lake Loramie. 

Last year a guy killed a bull elk close to St. Marys


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no wildboar sightings in trumbull county.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

No sightings in Holmes County...though I wish there would have been.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have not seen one in Scioto county, but I hear they are in Shawnee Forest. Rumors only however.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm setting here with a guy that has a cabin on the Vinton and Hocking county line. His deer feeder is getting tore up by a group of hogs, if he gets one I'll post up the pics.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I just heard yesterday about a couple being taken in the Hocking/Vinton area. Somewhere on Salt Creek Narrow Road.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

There are two pics on the ODNR site. Looks like a guy caught them on a trail cam. You have to go to the hunting Pics and then type Boar in the search box.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

sporty said:


> I just heard yesterday about a couple being taken in the Hocking/Vinton area. Somewhere on Salt Creek Narrow Road.


There is a Hunting Ranch on Narrows road, boars get out from there sometimes. Meade used to own the land on the opposite side.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Someone killed a bull elk near St. Mary's, come on!

One time I shot a mountain goat near Chilicothe!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Chessie, let me know if he needs help with them hogs!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

if you are talking st mary's pa there are a lot of elk there


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Saw the pics last year after deer season. Guys saw it on Monday and called Matt (Auglaize Cty. Game Warden) and asked if it was legal to shoot. He said it got loose from a farm nearby and to take it if possible. They went back the next day and killed it with 12 ga and slugs. The guy had pics on his cell phone.

We duck hunt with Matt and he confirmed the story.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

You would think it would be on the ODNR website or something if that story was true.


----------

